# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Neverwinter - Playstation / Ps4 / Ps5 - 5x Mythic Collars

## GorDan112

Selling 5 mythic collars:


1x Practical - Astral Diamond

1x Sturdy - Encounter

1x Supportive - Stamina Gain

1x Unified - Movement Speed

1x Wayfaring - Critical Severity


Link: Neverwinter - Playstation / Ps4 / Ps5 - 5x Mythic Collars | eBay

----------


## NopryGoul

Hi. Are you still selling? I also wonder where I can read game news. I want to be aware of all the current news in the gaming industry. So, any suggestions?

----------


## purificaciofinance

Hi folks. I hope you’re still selling that stuff too. As for game news, I’d recommend you visit this page ข่าวเกม คอนโซล เกมมือถือ เกมออนไลน์ และวงการ E-Sport. My friend runs it, and actually, I love the news here. I read it every morning while drinking my coffee so I can always keep up with the world of gaming. Btw, do you guys play anything else except Neverwinter? You know, I love that game, but sometimes I become tired of it, so I have to switch between games. Btw, I love NFS. I just love riding around a city, you know. That makes me really relaxed. So, what about you?

----------

